# What killed my fish?



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

I wonder if someone on this forum might know what killed my fish.

About two weeks ago one of my clown loaches started to develop sort of a white cloudy substance/thing on much of the length of his body. At times it appeared as though small white worm-ish things were clinging on his scales (About 0.5 to 1 mm in diameter and upto 2 or 3 mm long.) He started swimming in an upright position. It nearly appeared like he was molting to be honest.

He was dead within a couple days. I thought perhaps it was an isolated case, as no other fish seemed to have that problem. How wrong I was. A couple days later I awoke to see all my other fish in the same state, and likewise within a couple days they were also dead.

Just before this happened (within 1 week), I introduced 2 SAE (real Sae) and 1 Std. Pleco. So I can only assume that one of the new fish was carrying some sort of disease or parasite. Setting up a quarantine tank from now on... so everybody'll have to spend a week in it before getting into my big tank!

I've completely cleaned the tank, tossed the gravel, bio media and all filter media, so obviously I'll need to start all over again and cycle a brand new tank.

Does anyone know what this might have been?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

id bet money your tank was too cold too alkaline not enough current not enough oxygen. This sounds like a fungal case where there were small worms as a secondary infection.

way way way more info is needed.

I need to make a post about how people should state their problems because nobody ever gives all the info its always 'my fish is dead and it was a yellow lab'

we need to know your tank size, everything. what do you feed add to the water equipment water parameters residents where you got them etc etc etc

like an FBI file


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Certainly. I'll try to add some more detail:

Tank:
- 55g
- Penguin 350B
- 14 Inch Airstone
- Standard Lights (2 x 17W)
- All fake plants

Maint:
- Bi-Weekly 25% water Change
- Seachem Prime for dechlorination (Added to water outside tank)
- No other chemicals
- 76 Degrees (Marineland Dual Temp 300W)
- Ph 6.8
- Slightly Hard Water

Stock:
2 - Clown Pleco
2 - Dwarf Gourami
2 - Powder Blue Gourami
2 - Clown Loach
3 - Zebra Danio
4 - Silvertip Tetra

Latest addition was
2 - SAE
1 - Std. Pleco

All fish bought from Big Als in Barrie.

For food TetraMin Tropical Flakes and about once a month I cut up a shrimp for them.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

k2x5 said:


> Certainly. I'll try to add some more detail:
> 
> Tank:
> - 55g
> ...


See what I mean?

I can now categorically guarantee your clown loach was too cold to sustain an immune response.

84 ferenheit is the proper temperature.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Pablo said:


> id bet money your tank was too cold too alkaline not enough current not enough oxygen. This sounds like a fungal case where there were small worms as a secondary infection.


So basically, it was too cold for the loach and becuase he was killed by the fungus, it was just easier for the rest to get it as well?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

k2x5 said:


> So basically, it was too cold for the loach and becuase he was killed by the fungus, it was just easier for the rest to get it as well?


Exactly. A sneezing chicken kills the coup.

The Clown Loach is an extremely fragile, misunderstood, and expensive and dificult to care for fish. You need massive amounts of current and aeration- a temperature and water chemistry not many other fish appreciate, a massive massive tank, very specific diets and setups. Its not a fish for the community tank or the novice by any means whatsoever. not to say you're either but im putting the info out there.

I recommend that you chuck that heater- which is garbage- and get an EHEIM JAGER, set it to 79 or 80 ferenheit.

Also augment your filtration. Something like a RENA XP3 or an EHEIM 2217 would be fantastic, but I dont know your budget. If you're on a tight one, add an AC110

Also in future be careful to select compatible fish not just in temperment but water needs

dwarf gouramis need rediculously calm mellow water. Clown loaches need turbulent fast current. Incompatible. The sad fact is that most fish store employees are dummies and do not know about every single fish they are selling. Unfortunately the interview process for these jobs is less involved than it ought to be. I also suggest not buying fish from big als, but rather a breeder if possible or a small operation you know and trust.

also can you give me your TDS/dGH and your kH please

In future- try to google or youtube the fish you want in the wild- you will see the natural aquascape, neighbors, swimming, current, etc. Then you replicate a similar-need not be identical- situation at home and you get happy fish which makes you happy because they breed and look better.

For example- Dwarf Gouramis come from very calm water surrounded mostly by other relatively mellow calm fish in fairly dense clumps of vegetation. If you recreate this at home, the behaviour of the fish completely changes like you wouldn't believe. Same is true of clown loaches. They behave like little puppies if you do them right- but it aint easy.


----------

